# Some collected Baptism threads & post



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 17, 2017)

In the absence of the blogs of old where one could collect links to significant threads, I'd like to post here for reference some previous baptism threads, plus one misc on Esther (I'll be doing the same for textual material and eschatology). I'll post a link to here in my signature.

*Baptism threads*

*The gospel, infants, imbeciles, and election*

(five posts in this thread, showing the Lord can savingly quicken an infant)


*John 1:12-13 & baptism revisited thread* (A response to Dr. Bob)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/john...visited-38633/


This thread (started by someone else) went to 7 pages!
*Why I am now a Baptist thread* (11 posts in all, starting with):

http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/why-...83/#post407616


*A couple of baptism questions thread* (2 posts, starting with):

http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/coup...52/#post495668


*Miscellaneous*

*Wicked Esther?* thread

In defense of the godliness of Esther and Mordecai, my view starting in post #41.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

